# Duck skull mount



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I've seen a few picture around (even on this forum) of European mounts of duck skulls. Can anyone tell me how to DIY one?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing, I seem to remember seeing a pretty cool skull mount in a shadow box type thing with three different ducks on here, I wish I could find that thread again. 

With that being said, this months issue of Field and Stream has an instruction section on how to make a duck mount with the skull and two leg bones... Go pick it up, it's pretty cool.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks sknabnoj! I get field and stream after my grandpas done with them, so i'll see it soon.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You need some dermestid beetles and a whole lot of time to build a colony that can eat the flesh off the bones before it rots.


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

*Skull mount photos*

Here are some photos of the shadow box you may be referring to. John Glezos, aka Longgun, worked his magic on my Son's first Goose, Swan and Sandhill crane skulls to put this together. I would highly recommend you send your skulls to him, this is by far one of the most prized possessions of my son and I.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

That's it! Those are beautiful. Thanks for sharing... or re-sharing.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt, thanks for the kind words. It was a pleasure to have worked that for you my friend.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Matt,

the switch, remember the switch... 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> You need some dermestid beetles and a whole lot of time to build a colony that can eat the flesh off the bones before it rots.


not to mention, the little boogers STINK!

... you mention rotting like its a bad thing, when in actuality some prefer it over the dermestids.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I figured he had a wife/girlfriend/sister/mom that wouldn't be as "understanding" about the smell as the rest of us might be. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, not to mention neighbors. ;-) 

seriously though, maceration of such small skulls can be done with very little odor. just gotta know a little chemistry/biology. :shock: ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to be trying to do some my self this summer. I got a some extra heads to try on. if i cant do it then im taking the other ones to John so he can do them for me.:mrgreen: and the mount I want done with them.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Obviously it's to late now but ants can do an excellent job on small skulls. A decent ant hill will clean up the skull in about 24 hrs. I usually put it in a can with holes in the bottom to allow ants in but prevent them from carrying off small parts. This is a ruffed grouse a small colony of black ants in my backyard cleaned up in about 18 hrs.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah! and they did a fine job too! Nice idea.


Edit:
Having done a "few" skulls, i tend to prefer the more natural look as you have pictured JWM over the pristene white, but that's just me...


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

I do a ton of bird skulls every year, done with beetles and degreased properly 8013620725


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+++1 to Skulldesigns work. Its fantastic.


----------

